# uncommon beers mentioned lately



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

I noticed on a few boards everyone talking about Arrogant bastard Ale, dogfish, and other unusual beers. When I check it out online there mostly located in the west ( calif. and such) 
how do you guys get your hands on them? i am in FL. and couldnt find any of them here locally. 

also there are a few pics i 've seen of six packs, where do you buy them since the local grocery store ( publix) or liquor stores dont carry them?

please excuse my ignorance , or stupidity in this matter.

remember there are no stupid questions, ....just stupid people.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

cigar9 said:


> I noticed on a few boards everyone talking about Arrogant bastard Ale, dogfish, and other unusual beers. When I check it out online there mostly located in the west ( calif. and such)
> how do you guys get your hands on them? i am in FL. and couldnt find any of them here locally.
> 
> also there are a few pics i 've seen of six packs, where do you buy them since the local grocery store ( publix) or liquor stores dont carry them?
> ...


Ya know, I've just been a bit lucky. Here in NC, they are starting to get distribution of more and more out of state beer lines. Dogfish head, Bells, Victory etc. I have a local Wine/Beer store called "Total Wine" and they literally carry about 50 or so different micro-brews. Really kick-butt. It seems like the times are changing here... Still, it really depends on the state you live in. There are some really screwey laws that are on the books to protect distributors at the expense of small businesses and consumers often times. It really can be crazy for an out of state brewery to get distribution without getting in with the correct distributor. And they are pretty monopolistic. They work out deals with some breweries and stifle a bunch more, based on their previous deals. No doubt Florida is playing by similar rules.

Back when I lived in GA, I remember the case of Dogwood brewery becoming defunct. It all had to do with their distribution contract. Seems their distributor sort of let them go by the wayside and did not relinquish the distribution rights though Dogwood BEGGED them to do so that another distributor would market their beers better (package stores, grocery chains etc.). Instead the distributor let them go right into insolvency and out of business - most likely to protect another of their client brews... Pretty harsh.

I would say, you have to look hard and go to a LARGE package or liquor store and ask them to carry some new beers if they don't already do so. Eventually, if enough people ask, the stores will then ask their distributors to FIND more good beer to sell....

Good luck!

CD


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Gotta look into Deschutes Brewing out of Oregon. my newest/rarest favorite beer is Wittekerke, a true Belgian White Ale that comes in an 11.2 oz. can. You have to pour it into a glass and then it's amazing.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Great question Cigar9. I have been thinking the same thing. I wish I knew of a good honest site that you could order mix & match 6 packs from. 
I too would like to try some Arrogant, DogFishHead, Victory, Bells.... and many more that you cant get in KS.


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

23rd Street Brewery (Brewpub) phone: 785-856-2337 fax: 785-856-2313 
3512 Clinton Parkway 
Lawrence, KS 66047 Website Reviews MAP IT! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Blind Tiger Brewery and Restaurant (Microbrewery / Restaurant) phone: 785-267-BREW fax: 785-267-7527 
417 SW. 37th
Topeka, KS 66611 Email Website Reviews MAP IT! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Flying Monkey Brewery (Microbrewery) phone: 913-599-0563 
311 N. Burch
Olathe, KS 66061 Website Reviews MAP IT! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Free State Brewing Co (Brewpub) phone: 785-843-4555 fax: 785-843-2543 
636 Massachusetts
Lawrence, KS 66044 Email Website Reviews MAP IT! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gellas Diner & Liquid Bread Brewing Co (Brewpub) phone: 785-621-2739 
117 E 11th Street 
Hays, KS 67601 Website Reviews MAP IT! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Granite City Food and Brewery (Brewpub) phone: 913-334-2255 
1701 Village West Parkway 
Kansas City, KS 66111 Website Reviews MAP IT! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Granite City Food and Brewery (Brewpub) phone: 913-829-6060 
15085 W 119th St
Olathe, KS 66062 Website Reviews MAP IT! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Granite City Food and Brewery (Brewpub) phone: 316-721-8500 
2661 Noth Maize 
West Wichita, KS 67205 Website Reviews MAP IT! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Granite City Food and Brewery (Brewpub) phone: 316.636.5050 
2244 N Webb Rd 
Wichita, KS 67226 Website Reviews MAP IT! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Great Plains Brewing Co (Contract Brewery) phone: 913-764-7669 fax: 913-764-8583 
311 N Birch 
Olathe, KS 60661 Website Reviews MAP IT! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hank Is Wiser Brewery (BrewPub) phone: 316-542-0113 
213 N. Main St
P.O. Box 400
Cheney, KS 67025 Email Website Reviews MAP IT! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
High Noon Saloon And Brewery (Brewpub) phone: 913-682-4876 fax: 913-682-7114 
206 Choctaw
Leavenworth, KS 66048 Email Reviews MAP IT! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Little Apple Brewing (Brewpub) phone: 913-539-5500 
1110 Westloop
Manhattan, KS 66502 Website Reviews MAP IT! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mo`s Place Grill & Brewpub (Brewpub) phone: 620-587-2350 
1908 Elm St 
Beaver, KS 67525 Website Reviews MAP IT! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
River City Brewing Co. (Brewpub) phone: 316-362-BREW 
150 North Mosley St.
Wichita, KS 67202 Website Reviews MAP IT! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Safari Grill & Brewing Co (Brewpub) phone: 620-431-3343 
12 East Main
Chanute, KS 66720 Website Reviews MAP IT! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tallgrass Brewing Co (Planning) phone: 785-537-1131 
8845 Quail Lane 
Manhattan, KS 66502 Website Reviews MAP IT! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ale-N-Vino (Brewing Supplies) phone: 785-232-1990 
925 N Kansas Ave
Topeka, KS 66608 Website Reviews MAP IT! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Homebrew Pro Shoppe (Brewing Supplies) phone: 913-345-9455 
11938 W 119th St
Overland Park , KS 66213 Reviews MAP IT! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What's Brewin' (Brewing Supplies) phone: 316-263-1342 
720 W Douglas Ave
Wichita, KS 67203 Website Reviews MAP IT!


----------



## wingo (Jul 7, 2006)

It just depends where you live. Here in Indiana Three Floyds and Bells are accessible, but I can't find anything from aleSmith which is made in San Diego.


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

wingo said:


> It just depends where you live. Here in Indiana Three Floyds and Bells are accessible, but I can't find anything from aleSmith which is made in San Diego.


wingo, or others ...do you buy them at a grocery store? or liquor store,...so atleast i know where to start looking.

thanks


----------



## SingleMaltScott-cl (Mar 19, 2007)

Just had a bottle of Arrogant Bastard Ale last night!! Some might say it was my 'names sake' brew!! But, then again there is a Chardonnay called "Royal Bitch"........
Finding craft brews outside of their regional home is difficult. You really have to hunt out good distributors. Another good source are some of the beer magazines and newspapers out there, like 'Draft', 'All About Beer' and "The Ale Street News"....all of which you can find online.


----------



## wingo (Jul 7, 2006)

cigar9 said:


> wingo, or others ...do you buy them at a grocery store? or liquor store,...so atleast i know where to start looking.
> 
> thanks


I wouldn't look in grocery stores. Not all liquor stores will have a good selection. It all depends on the owner. Here in Lafayette there is only one good liquor store that carries a lot of beers and wine.

You will just have to search one out.

You are out of Florida? This link may help. Do a search in your area.

http://www.ratebeer.com/Places/ShowTours.asp


----------



## WOXOF (Apr 21, 2007)

cigar9 said:


> I noticed on a few boards everyone talking about Arrogant bastard Ale, dogfish, and other unusual beers. When I check it out online there mostly located in the west ( calif. and such)
> how do you guys get your hands on them? i am in FL. and couldnt find any of them here locally.
> 
> also there are a few pics i 've seen of six packs, where do you buy them since the local grocery store ( publix) or liquor stores dont carry them?
> ...


Give beerfly a try for possible locations in your area. I've never ordered any beer over the internet but this site has a good selection.


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Store called "World Market" my wife drags me into has quite a selection of unusual drinks. There are 15 stores in FL. Try World Market dot com. Interestingly, their homepage has a pretty neat bar on sale for 299


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

slkr4life said:


> Store called "World Market" my wife drags me into has quite a selection of unusual drinks. There are 15 stores in FL. Try World Market dot com. Interestingly, their homepage has a pretty neat bar on sale for 299


Sorry to quote myself but checked deeper. Select "eat and drink" at top of page. Go to drink - wine - bottom right hand corner says "beers of the world "Select that link opens up to three oddities. Might have to try "Lump of Coal Holiday Stout" this weekend:whoohoo: Who knew looking for holiday table stuff could lead to this:leph:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

try Bevmo and Trader Joe's


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

I am sure glad to be living in Colorado.... land of the Micro-brew!!!! You go to the local liquor store and you'll see more micros then your usual coors light, bud light, etc. Hell, the local Old Chicago here carries Arrogant Bastard on tap  Tonights flavor is a Red Hook IPA.


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

We have a great Brewery just about a 20 min. drive from my home called Snowshoe Brewery..they have a great brown ale called Grizzly...Very rich ..but not at all heavy..

Rob


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Biyobe said:


> I am sure glad to be living in Colorado.... land of the Micro-brew!!!! You go to the local liquor store and you'll see more micros then your usual coors light, bud light, etc. Hell, the local Old Chicago here carries Arrogant Bastard on tap  Tonights flavor is a Red Hook IPA.


Flying Dogg is good beer


----------

